# MrPlayerismus



## MrPlayerismus (Jan 2, 2012)

I figured out it would be nice to post covers or my creations here for fellow like minded individuals.Although I mostly compose on paper,I do work on the PC.I just did Promenade from Mussorgsky's pictures at an exhibition.


__
https://soundcloud.com/anthony-anadiotis%2Fpromenade

Here it is,I hope you like it,post your thoughts.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi 

I'm a little bit confused by what you've done... Have you just taken Ravel's orchestration of the Promenade and put it into a computer program to generate an artificial sound? Was this just a first pass at playing around with the software, or is there some other purpose to it?


----------



## MrPlayerismus (Jan 2, 2012)

Polednice said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm a little bit confused by what you've done... Have you just taken Ravel's orchestration of the Promenade and put it into a computer program to generate an artificial sound? Was this just a first pass at playing around with the software, or is there some other purpose to it?


It is pretty much a cover of it.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't understand why you posted a direct copy of someone else's work on a board dedicated to original composition.


----------



## MrPlayerismus (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh,terribly sorry,I just wanted to start making covers and other stuff,but I guess this is the wrong topic.I will only post original stuff here.Thanks for the pointout.


How do I delete this topic....?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Don't delete it, just post original music here from now on.

As I said in that PM; I look forward to hearing your original music.


----------



## MrPlayerismus (Jan 2, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> Don't delete it, just post original music here from now on.


The thread I created is just fail though,and the composition won't come here for a while,since it's still a Work in Progress,so I will make A thread then.If anyone has the rights to delete this,either do so or wait for it to reach the bottom of threads


----------

